# Automatisches Öffnen von eMails in Outlook deaktivieren



## Arne Buchwald (18. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

aufgrund aktueller Virus-Mail-Rundschreiben suche ich eine Möglichkeit, das automatische Öffnen einer eMail in Outlook zu deaktivieren. D.h., wenn Mails abgerufen werden, werden diese im Ordner Posteingang gespeichert. Wenn ich dann ein Mal  auf die Mail klicke, wird sie im unteren Fenster gleich angezeigt und damit würde das Virus aktiviert werden. Ich möchte, dass die eMail erst nach einem Doppelklick auf die Mail richtig geöffnet wird.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich habe die Optionen bereits abgegrast, aber entweder gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht oder ich habe sie schlichtweg übersehen ....

Danke,


----------



## ajay (19. Dezember 2001)

hi,

wenn du dich im ordner POSTEINGANG befindest ueber menue ANSICHT das VORSCHAUFENSTER deaktivieren. das wars glaub ich.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

super - genau das ist es, was ich suche. 

Danke,


----------

